

Ask HN: Looking for paypal alternates, recommendations? - captaincrunch

As the title says I'm looking for alternates to paypal for my subscription based startup.  I'm running this from Canada, with services available worldwide.
======
figured
Here are previous threads

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=948036>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=526517>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=432284>

------
jules
What would you guys recommend for

\- non US based company

\- selling to companies

\- subscriptions of $100 - $1000 per month

I care more about reliability and customer experience than a few % transaction
costs (it's nothing compared to taxes ;)

Ogone [<http://ogone.com/>] seems like the only option...does anyone have
experience with them?

~~~
paraschopra
2checkout is an option. We use them for Visual Website Optimizer.

Though their transaction costs are high: 5.5%

~~~
jules
Thanks I will check them out.

------
abrudtkuhl
Dwolla is a local startup here in Des Moines, IA

<https://www.dwolla.com/>

Here's my interview with the founder -> <http://prairiecast.com/guest-ben-
milne-of-dwolla-episode-2>

------
dgunnars
You might checkout dalpay.com. Global payment site here in Iceland, decent
rates.

------
bryanh
Check out Spreedly and their list of gateways:
<http://spreedly.com/info/payment-gateways/>

------
lleger
Chargify.

------
quizbiz
Google Checkout

~~~
ErrantX
Terrible customer service (Paypals is better, but only by virtue of existing
:))

------
Vivtek
Moneybookers.

------
gosuri
you could check out recurly.com

